# Slim Pickin Zebrano



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Greetings folks!

This is my 1000th POST!







not that it matters but I wanted it to be special
so if you just want to see the slingshot scroll down: )

If you have a minute, stick around and read on!









I've been on the quest to come up with an original frame. It's pretty tough. All the good designs are spoken for and I'm not about to try and rip someone off.

There are only so many that can achieve the level of comfort that I have come to love with some of the great slingshots!

A design that is not too complex/time consuming to cut out and shape.
Most of all though, a frame that is easily pocketable, shootable and comfortable.

After much experience with
Axioms
Chalices
Mini Hunters
Wingshooter Hunters
Seal Snipers
Y shooters and Ergos
and dozens of natty forks....

I owe thanks and admiration to the guys who have built and designed some of the best slingshots out there.
I think I have come up with a slingshot that is original enough to call my own.

If anyone believes this design to be too similar to someone else's they will say so with impunity.

Took a while to think of a good name for this one....
It is slim, and somewhat PFS-ish SO..... I present to you all

Slim Pickin' in Zebrano












































Thanks to all for the constant inspiration!
Brandon Bronson/Btoon


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Stylish. Very Cool. Reminds me of a spoonbill.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice job, I love the grain in the wood. The shape looks very comfortable to hold and shoot!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Smashtoad said:


> Stylish. Very Cool. Reminds me of a spoonbill.


I can't believe an Indiana boy thought what I thought. You are alright, Jer!

Great looking shooter, Brandon. I haven't seen anything like it and my brain is funny that way. 
Congrats, my brother! Slim Pickin' it is! Music to my ears.....


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Well Capnjoe, that is quite nice of ya to say! I appreciate it much... And many thanks to Devo and Smashtoad too







It does look like a spoonbill! should have named it that!! lol


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Indeed! I think the design is genuinely appreciated, congratulations friend bug.

Me gusta!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

YAY Chepo! Muchas Gracias mi amigo!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice design Brandon! Love the slim waist, and ball butt








Great grain, lovely timber.. First class


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Slamm'n! Ohhh myyy ...


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Stylish. Very Cool. Reminds me of a spoonbill.


I can't believe an Indiana boy thought what I thought. You are alright, Jer!

Great looking shooter, Brandon. I haven't seen anything like it and my brain is funny that way. 
Congrats, my brother! Slim Pickin' it is! Music to my ears.....
[/quote]

Critters have been an obsession all my life, cap. I love 'em, but not so much I wont skin 'em!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

looking good! It does indeed look very original, which I agree can be quite a challenge. I stopped calling anything I do "my design" right after the first one of my own design(?). I sometimes worry over if the frames I make seem to much like this one or that one, the influence of a great design is a powerful thing.


----------



## chr15 (Aug 16, 2012)

Excellent, I like the way its nearly symmetrical in the vertical.
I really like the slim waist and the way you kept the strength in the forks where Its needed.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Smashtoad said:


> Critters have been an obsession all my life, cap. I love 'em, but not so much I wont skin 'em!


I fear you.

Awesome shooter Btoon


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Brandon, you did an amazing job! Not only the with workmanship but also with the design process behind it.



Btoon84 said:


> I owe thanks and admiration to the guys who have built and designed some of the best slingshots out there.


Fine gesture from you.

Simon


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks very shootable and well finished. Good work!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ben and Danny, you gents are too kind







QIMN, your frames are sweet as can be! I'll have one soon!!
To cr15 and jakerock, thank you for your comments! 
Gardengroove(Simon), what a nice comment, thanks for taking the time to say all that. Well said








And MJ... Thanks brotha!
Peace for now fellas!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Has everything going for it. Strength, universally comfortable handle, narrow forks for accurate OTT shooting, and gracefulness. That wood and your expert craftsmanship are beautiful, too. Real nice, Brandon. Real nice.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Awwww, Bill that is real nice of you to say! Means a hex of a lot.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

that is purdy







Love the form factor

-f00bs


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes the shooter and grain is absolut fantastic







!!!
My name suggestions "The Drop" or "The Blob" !!!!

Cheers


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice design, beautiful wood,excellent craftsmanship and original!

Jim


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

I like!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

What an original and well crafted slingshot!!! Looks like a mating between some different species of slingshots, but is consistent for sure!!
The work on this slingshot is just so subtle. The finishing is just amazing. Nice wood indeed!! What size of ammo this masterpiece shoots??
Congratulations my friend. You are becoming a true artist on this trade and hobby!!!
Very well this one!!!!
Q


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job! Looks comfy ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Great looking frame! I can't say when something is perfect, but when you see it you just know. Fantastic work.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

f00bs, Mr. Teh, Rockslinger, MAV, Q, Charles and Ordie, THANKS a lot for you kind words, you guys rock!


----------



## Maomao (Feb 12, 2012)

Mijo ! 
Awesome work... like always great craftsmanship, fits like a glove and shoots freaking awesome! Great , great work!
Mao.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I like the size and design!


----------

